# New Rimless Aquarium Bubbles in Seam



## proper (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey guys,

I picked up a new 93 gallon rimless aquarium for big als a couple of weeks ago. I finished the stand this past weekend and placed the tank on top and noticed some bubbles in the bottem seam of the aquarium where the two pieces of glass meet.

I spoke to Marineland and big als and both of them said that it was normal and it will not effect the structural integrity of the tank.

Here are some pics



















the service rep at marineland also said "i was lucky to only have those bubbles"


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

proper said:


> the service rep at marineland also said "i was lucky to only have those bubbles"


Wow... so people actually should be thanking them that it can hold water?!


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

i will return it. don't take their words for it.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

the service rep at marineland also said "i was lucky to only have those bubbles"

....
...
you were lucky? Is that saying they dont even trust their own tanks? -______-


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Not acceptable. Demand an exchange.


----------



## proper (Sep 25, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> the service rep at marineland also said "i was lucky to only have those bubbles"
> 
> ....
> ...
> you were lucky? Is that saying they dont even trust their own tanks? -______-


When i spoke to them marineland said that they have seen this in their other aquariums and that they have seen worst, she also sent the pictures over to her engineers and they said its more of a cosmetic issue rather than a structural issue.

I called Big Als and they don't have another one of these tanks in stock in there warehouse, so i would have to wait 2-3 weeks for another one...

The thing i'm worried about is if i wait 2-3 weeks and return this one will the replacement have the same issue if so then i just wasted 2-3 weeks waiting for the exact same tank...


----------



## chronzz (Jan 27, 2014)

wow imo you shouldn't buy your tanks from big al's. or a aquarium manufacturer that says its ok its just cosmetic. you pay all this money to have a perfect tank not have bubbles all over it. if i was you i would return it an look at purchasing from some one who cares as much about how their products look as it functions.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

chronzz said:


> wow imo you shouldn't buy your tanks from big al's. or a aquarium manufacturer that says its ok its just cosmetic. you pay all this money to have a perfect tank not have bubbles all over it. if i was you i would return it an look at purchasing from some one who cares as much about how their products look as it functions.


I agree! I would return it and have one made if you can and let the person know that is making it what you have dealt with in the past and bubbles are unacceptable. You want a nice clean seam!
That tank will drive you crazy and you will regret not returning it.


----------



## proper (Sep 25, 2012)

Contacted big als i will be getting a replacement. Thanks guys i'm kind of bummed because I was nearing completion and it looked good










I'll post a build thread once i get the tank



liz said:


> I agree! I would return it and have one made if you can and let the person know that is making it what you have dealt with in the past and bubbles are unacceptable. You want a nice clean seam!
> That tank will drive you crazy and you will regret not returning it.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

I would inspect that tank and not expect anything less then perfect as u will be looking at this tank daily ... and if it is not right don't take it and let them talk u into saying its acceptability ,I know its a set back but its a good lesson to be learned and wanting what u pay for ..sometimes they try to talk to u and tell u its standard just so they don't have to deal with the problem ...


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't know big Al's has rimless tanks, let alone this big.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

